# Free Shipping on motorized Show N Go retractable license plate brackets at PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*For a limited time, get free shipping in the continental US on motorized Show N Go Retractable License Plate Brackets at PartsForYourCar!*

To take advantage of this offer, enter promo code *CHECKAGAINOFFICER* exactly as shown.

Offer is valid until 7/20/2011 for motorized brackets, shipped within lower 48 states only.

Click below to purchase:

*Show N Go Retractable License Plate Frame*






----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

